# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  حق الدفاع الشرعي متي ينشأ ؟

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

حق الدفاع الشرعي متي ينشأ ؟ 
لقد نص القانون الجنائي السوداني لعام 1991م علي حق الدفاع الشرعي في المادة (12)والتي تقرأ كالاتي:
1/لايعد الفعل جريمه اذا وقع عند استعمال حق الدفاع الشرعي استعمالا مشروعا
2/ينشأ حق الدفاع الشرعي اذا واجه الشخص خطر اعتداء حال او وشيك الوقوع علي نفسه او ماله او عرضه او نفس الغير او ماله او عرضه وكان من المتعذر عليه اتقاء الخطر باللجوء الي السلطات العامه او باي طريقه اخري فيجوز له ان يدفع الخطر بقدر مايلزم لرده وبالوسيلة المناسبة.
3/لاينشأ حق الدفاع الشرعي في مواجهة الموظف العام اذا كان يعمل في حدود سلطة وظيفته الا اذا خيف تسبيب الموت او الاذي الجسيم .
4/لايبلغ حق الدفاع الشرعي تعمد تسبيب الموت الا اذا كان الخطر المراد دفعه يخشي منه احداث الموت او الاذي الجسيم او الاغتصاب او الاستدراج او الخطف او الحرابة او النهب او الاتلاف الجنائي لمال او مرفق عام او بالاتلاف الجنائي بالاغراق او باشعال النار او باستخدام المواد الحارقة او الناسفة او السامة.
ومن استعراضنا لنص المادة (12) من القانون الجنائي لعام 1991م اعلاه نوضح ماهوحق الدفاع الشرعي وكيف يكون استعماله مشروعا؟
- ان لحق الدفاع الشرعي شرطي نشوء. وبعد نشوء الحق ووجوده فأن استعماله في الحدود القانونية له ايضا شرطا استعمال.
- فشرطا النشوء هما : اولا وجود عدوان يشكل خطرا حقيقيا، حال اووشيك الوقوع
- وثانيهما لزوم قوة لرد العدوان ويدخل في وجود الشرط الثاني عدة عوامل من اهمها عدم وجود وقت كاف يسمح للمعتدي عليه باللجوء الي حماية السلطه المختصه العامه. عليه متي ما توفر هذان الشرطان هنا ينشأ حق الدفاع الشرعي الشيء الذي يحق به للمعتدي عليه استعمال قوة لرد العدوان. 
الا ان حق رد العدوان محكوم هو الاخر بشرطين: اولهما ان يوجه الرد علي مصدر العدوان وثانيها وجود التناسب بين الرد والعدوان اذ ان نشوء الحق في الدفاع الشرعي بصورة صحيحة لا يعطي الشخص رخصة مفتوحة بايذاء المعتدي انما يجيز له فقط استخدام القدر اللازم 
من القوة او العنف لرد العدوان ولكن المحكمة تعطي كل الاعتبارات لملابسات الحادث و ظروف التقدير الميداني لحجم الخطر والقدراللازم لدرئه . وتطبيقا لذلك جاء في قضية حكومة السودان/ ضد/طه هارون
(لايعني التناسب هنا المطابقة والتكافؤ بين القوتين وانما يعني قدرا مناسبا من القوة اوالاذي تبعا للظروف القائمة حتي لوكان اكثر من العدوان في الواقع، بشرط الاتزيد بشكل واضح فالمسالة تقديرية مع ملاحظة انه لايمكن ان يطلب من المدافع ان يكيل ضرباته بميزان من الذهب.
وفي حكم للمحكمة العليا قالت : ان رد الفعل الصادر من المتهم للاعتداء الواقع عليه من جراء ضربه بعصا خفيفة لايتناسب مع اعتدائه باستخدام السكين وذلك لان رد الاعتداء يجب ان يكون متناسبا الي حدما مع الاستفزاز الذي يوجه للمتهم، ولما كان المتهم قد جرد المجني عليه من سلاحه فقد اوقع به اذي اكبر مما كان ضروريا للدفاع عن نفسه وقضت المحكمة العليا بتأييد الحكم بادانه المتهم تحت جريمة القتل العمد والتي عقوبتها الاعدام قصاصا.
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*مشكور أخ / ابراهيم
على المعلومات القانونية
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تشكر يا ابراهيم على المعلومة 
*

----------

